# Farewell old pal



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

I write this through a mist of tears and with a very heavy heart. We have this morning had to make the hardest decision of all, to let our dear old pal Jeeves go. Jeeves was the most lovable golden labrador you could ever have wished to meet and was an absolute credit to his breed.
He was nearlly 14 and had been going down hill since Christmas. The vet discovered a growth in his stomach and when we took him to the surgery this morning we had to let him go. Matthew and I sat with him and he drifted off to sleep with his head on my lap. The loss I felt leaving him there was just awful. He has been with us since being a bouncing pup and has shared every joy and sorrow that our family has experienced over the years...births, deaths, marriages.... he was always there right in the thick of it. Matthew has gone off to work and sadly the task of telling our 2 daughters 17 and 10 falls to me..don't know how I will find the words but I will somehow!!
So, jeeves...thank you for being my best pal for all these years.....the house feels so empty without you. 
Wish I could stop crying!!! Feel so daft!

Annie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news, Annie. At least you were with him at the end, and he would have fallen asleep peacefully, knowing you were there.

Gerald


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

very sad Annie


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We've been through this and our hearts go out to you. The feeling of loss is indescribable.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oh Annie I am so sorry for your loss. Jeeves sounded like a lovely companion and friend and so sad you had to let him go today. Cry away I know I did when we lost Erin. I feel for you.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Annie

I went through this on New Years Eve and I really feel for you. Just cry away, everyone knows how upsetting it is. Jeeves sounds like a lovely friend and you did your best not to let him suffer.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We know how you are feeling, in a while you'll be able to think of Jeeves and smile.

Best wishes
Sharon and Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Annie  


Jacquie


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

You've suffered a family bereavement, crying is natural and necessary.

Try to think of the good life you gave him, and after the initial shock your daughters will get, recall and talk about the happy memories you have.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am so very sorry for you. Another reason why I will never have anymore animals is facing up to this scenario.

I still miss my cat which died 8 years ago and the other day I found a claw mark on the kitchen door post and tears came into my eyes.

This shows how much animals mean to us and also how overdue the decoration of our hall is.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

So sorry to her off his pacing away, hopefully to a better place, I do hope you will be able to celebrate his life soon, and remember all the good times.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

my mate Max had cancer for sometime, never had the courage to take him to the Vet, simply made excuses about his wagging tail, in the end we were away for a couple of days and he just collapsed on the way to the fields, which was his favourite place to go. End result of my selfishness was he died alone in a strange vets office. We had 6 months of being poochless then Clair, ( my Boss ) decided we couldn't be without a dog, so we got 2. 
I still miss my boy though. 
Point is, you cared enough to do the right thing, unlike me. You had the courage to do what was best for your friend, unlike me. I will never make that mistake again. Good fortune to you, and have joy in your memories


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Your last duty to your loving pet carried out responsibly, cry away, we all have done the same :-(

Dave


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you all for your good wishes....still bloody crying!! Have told our youngest daughter ....boy that was hard. We chose to have Jeeves cremated on his own so that we can bury his ashes in the garden (would have needed a jcb to dig a hole he was such a big lad!!) so am just searching for an apt rose to plant in his favourite spot in my rose bed....where he was always getting told off for sitting....bet my neighbours will miss me shouting "Jeeves...come off there" which he would generally ignore!!
Thank you all once again
Annie

Will try and post a picture when I can fathom out how to do it!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss Annie. You have done your best for Jeeves and he passed away peacefully with both of you with him. Cry away, before too long you will be able to remember all the good times.


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Four-Feet

I have done mostly what most men do,
And pushed it out of my mind;
But I can't forget, if I wanted to,
Four-Feet trotting behind.

Day after day, the whole day through --
Wherever my road inclined --
Four-feet said, "I am coming with you!"
And trotted along behind.

Now I must go by some other round, --
Which I shall never find --
Somewhere that does not carry the sound
Of Four-Feet trotting behind. 

Rudyard Kipling 

Annie I lost my "old buddy" eight years ago and yes it's a tough call. The few words posted above says it all I think.
If crying helps you........cry.

Kind regards

Len


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

My thoughts are with you at this sad time. you will always have your lovely memories....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

kittle said:


> Will try and post a picture when I can fathom out how to do it!!
> Annie


>>Here<<  Annie.

It was the day after last August bank holiday for us. Worst day of my life I think - it was the act of taking Lucy that was so hard.

We were not going to have another dog for quite a while, but the new one is on my lap as I type, biting my fingers like hell because she is teething.

She will never replace the old girl, but for us it was the right decision.

Condolences


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you again all. You really are a great bunch.
Len...that poem is lovely....just wish I could stop snivveling!!
Zeb...Thanks for the info will have a try later when I can actually see what I am doing!!
Think a glass of wine is in order now...feels like the longest day ever.

By the way...ordered some rose bushes,,,Remember Me and Golden Smiles....both seemed fitting for our lad.

Kind Regards To You All
Annie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We had to do the same for our collie. It really is the for the best Annie but I am sorry, it is never nice. Hope your children are coping ok


stew


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been crying for you, i got to the 3rd post and my chin went, cry away it is natural.

Laura XXX


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry Annie,Jeeves sounds like he was a special boy and you have done right by him .

Run Free at the Bridge Jeeves.

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rainbow bridge*

Hello Annie

I have lost people in the past and found it less of a trauma than losing Oscar last year. Oscar died in my arms, and I take comfort knowing that we were together at the end.

The days and weeks ahead do get better as the clock ticks on.

Oscar will be waiting for Jeeves at the Rainbow Bridge.

Take care

xx


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure in time you will have so many more happy memories of Jeeves than sad ones. I know labs, they always find ways of making you laugh.
Run free at the bridge Jeeves.
(I love the name btw)
Lesley


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I too had a tear in my eye when reading about Jeeves. 

I have a 10 year 10 month old chocolate Labrador Coco. I dread the day when he goes over Rainbow Bridge. He was my late husband's dog and is very much a link with him. 

Fortunately Coco is reasonably well except for the old arthritis for which he is receiving medication. 

With their shorter life span they willl inevitably leave us but we never forget them do we. I still remember Caesar (golden Labrador born in 1960 but we only had him for 3 years as he was run over when our neighbour had left the gate open and he got out), Sign, ( another golden Labrador who lived until he was 10) and Rufus (black cocker spaniel who lived until he was 13-he would let people into the house but wouldn't let them out again!) Such happy memories they have all left behind. 

When the dreaded day does come for Coco to make his way to Rainbow Bridge, I would hope to be able to cradle him and say my goodbye as you did Annie.

Peggy x


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Annie so sorry to hear of your loss like so many others we know what your going thro.

Alex & Linda.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya well here I am sat here tears streaming down my face I am so so sorry and I know just how you feel, it is actually a year yesterday since we had to have our old Yorkie put to sleep and yesterday and today I thought of him and smiled...........the hurt and anguish now replaced with happy memories of our life together and the way me and him were so close he knew me and I knew him.

A few months before I lost him I had also got a puppy a welsh terrrier and he certainly helped ease the pain, he is my big boy and I tell him that everyday............then in March last year I also got a little girl welshie so now have two she is my likkle girl I love them both in different ways but the thought of when that time comes again is too painful to think about............but I wouldn't be without them they bring so much happiness to my life not to mention friendship and loyalty.

The pain will ease just think of the old boy now romping over rainbow bridge free and happy until the day you meet again.

Take care my thoughts are with you.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

I cannot tell you all what all your messages of support mean to me and I do know that you all know how I am feeling right now. All your little stories have made me laugh....and cry.....some of you I have had the good fortune to meet....some I have not...but i know that we all share a common bond in the love of our pets and the good old motorhome life.
Hubby is not back from work yet as is working a late shift, so me and the girls have been sat laughing (and crying again!!) about all the daft things Jeevesy Boy got up to in his life....like the time some dinner guests were leaving and he saw an open door and made a run for it, returning 10 minutes later sat in the front of a taxi.....the time he was so pleased to see my visiting niece at the front door and he knocked her clean off her feet nearlly fracturing her skull!! The list is endless..... How lucky we all are to have such happy memories....at least we can rest assured that he is looking back over the bridge knowing he was loved.
Need more wine now!!   
With Thanks To You All....

Annie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Annie I am still crying..........get yourself another drink.

Tomorrow will be hard for you too, but I promise you it will get better with time, you will miss him so much, at least he had a good life now how many doggies can say that ? he is at rest and he feels no pain now.

I don't know how you feel but if you have a place in your heart ever to have a new baby I know that it helps, read my best friends Sonesta posts ref her tragic accident with Angel in Italy and the little girl who is now totally devoted to her Candy Kisses in the posts on here.

Of course nothing ever will replace the old boy we all know that but he will always be your special boy.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry Annie to hear about Jeeves,
we have lost 2 dogs and 4 cats over the last 35 years, so know how you are feeling now, our old dog Rusty we have had for 16 years now and know that the time for him is not far away, and I dread it coming,
just remember all the good times with a smile, at least you were with him at the end and he knows how much you loved him.

Run free at the Bridge Jeeves, 

Anne


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Annie,

So sorry to read about your loss, it’s hard at the moment but time heals, the memories never fade.

When young, I had a golden Labrador and remember he was so sensitive to my moods, being in my teens (I was moody then), if grumpy he would just lay at my feet, if I was happy he would jump all over me, so you see I can remember all this after 30 odd yrs, the pain has eased, but I still have the happy memories. 

Remember you made him happy and gave him a great life by loving him so dearly.

Rob


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Annie - I'm so sorry to read about Jeeves. I also know what it is like to loose such a friend. Others think I'm daft, but I have the ashes of our Retriever and two dearly loved cats here at home and this gives me comfort. The last died some 6 years ago and as I type this the tears are flowing - but I now have a smile amongst the tears. I hope you can soon smile with the tears.

Sue


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

So here is my pal....love this photo of him sitting on the rose bed in the garden, he was always being told off for sitting there. Have been trying all evening to edit out the pole that is in the picture (no, not an illegal worker but the pole from an oil lamp we have in the garden!!) had no success!!
Just wanted to again say a quick thank you for all the pm's I have had...you are all such a thoughtful bunch...but am still crying!!
Kind Regards
Annie


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

P.S A big thanks to Zeb for showing me how to do this....your a star!!
Annie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

kittle said:


> P.S A big thanks to Zeb for showing me how to do this....your a star!!
> Annie


Annie

Thanks for the kind words. Glad to help, and I'm not surprised you are still crying - he looks a real sweetie.

There are several Photoshop experts on here, and it would not take long to clone out the pole on your photo. I wouldn't be at all surprised if one of them did it for you. 

I would have a go but I know I'm not good enough - I rarely have a use for that sort of software.

Regards

Regards


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh Annie how awful.

Dogs are part of the family and missed in the same way.

Try to remember the good times.


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I am blubbering too, they are so much a part of our lives and our families. 

Lynne


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Annie

A little pressie for your children. I am trying to email you a jpg but its a big image so might have to wait until on broadband.


stew


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ohhh Stew you really are a star. Thank you so much for that it's been so kind of you to spend so much of your time today on it. The girls will be thrilled.
Please don't forget that if you are ever down our way that you, Shona and Jess will always have somewhere to hook up!!!

Best Regards 
Annie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Annie

Thats a nice offer and one we will look forward to, many thanks  


stew


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I could never understand why people get so upset by pets, nor could I understand why people buy new motorhomes and then let smelly muddy dogs in them, that is never understand until we got Sabre. 

Sabre is a long haired German Sheperd and is so much part of our family, the onlytime he doesn't follow us around is when he is hiding, and I do mean hiding in the van (he hides under the dinette, where he never normally lays) for fear of being left behind. If we close a door he just keeps pawing at it, assuming that we have made a mistake and shut him out, irrespective of what we thought we wanted to do. Sit on the floor and he will sit on you. Jump in the sea and he will jump in with you. In short he is part of our family, will full voting rights so if his feet (paws) are muddy? so what! 

Greiving is natural for a loved one,but like everyone else here has suggested think and smile about all of the good times, and try and smile a little through the tears


----------

